# New SEROVITAL HGH product??



## NotADumbell (Sep 25, 2012)

GNC just released this newbie online. It's supposed to increase your HGH levels naturally, working with your body's own natural production of HGH. Studies behind it seem solid. I am really into the science behind what I will put into my body. I am going to try it and will report back. Anyone else tried it? Link, if it's ok to post. SeroVital Home Page 

You can Google the name "serovital" to find the studies and info about it. Sounds promising.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 25, 2012)

Waste of money.


----------



## NotADumbell (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you tried it?? What were your results? Here is the link I found, they were talking about it at some obesity conference in Texas last week. I have been thinking about getting the injections until I saw this, I am kinda scared to do the injections, I waste a ton of money on stuff that doesn't work, what if this does? 
'Fountain of Youth' Pill Steals the Show at San Antonio Obesity Conference -- SAN ANTONIO, Sept. 23, 2012 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)

1.  never shop at GNC
2.  it's a proprietary blend of amino acids, this has been done before.
3.  it works identically and is to be taken identically as that of l-dopa.

I do not see anything to get really excited about.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 26, 2012)

NotADumbell said:


> Have you tried it?? What were your results? Here is the link I found, they were talking about it at some obesity conference in Texas last week. I have been thinking about getting the injections until I saw this, I am kinda scared to do the injections, *I waste a ton of money on stuff that doesn't work, what if this does?*
> 'Fountain of Youth' Pill Steals the Show at San Antonio Obesity Conference -- SAN ANTONIO, Sept. 23, 2012 /PRNewswire/ --



What if it doesn't? Then you will be wasting your money, again. So what's the rush? If this is as great as it claims to be, which from experience I doubt it, then this would become the most popular supp ever. So wait a little while and see if it takes the world by storm, because that's what it what do if it was for real. In the meantime, I would go with the injections, they work.


----------



## NotADumbell (Sep 27, 2012)

As a female, I am a little cautious about the injections, but you are right. Wait and see right? I know me though, I LOVE to try the newest thing. I might give it a try and keep you guys posted on what it actually does for me.

One more thing: I usually order online or Vitamin Shoppe for my supps. But GNC does have a Gold Card Tuesday which cuts stuff like multi-vitamins in half. They got busted a few years back for not putting what they say they do in their brands vitamins, so now, they are actually the real deal.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 27, 2012)

NotADumbell said:


> As a female, I am a little cautious about the injections, but you are right. Wait and see right? I know me though, I LOVE to try the newest thing. I might give it a try and keep you guys posted on what it actually does for me.
> 
> One more thing: I usually order online or Vitamin Shoppe for my supps. But GNC does have a Gold Card Tuesday which cuts stuff like multi-vitamins in half. They got busted a few years back for not putting what they say they do in their brands vitamins, so now, they are actually the real deal.


No need to be cautious about injections.  If you've ever had a b12 shot, then you've practically had a hgh shot.  Same size slin pin, usually 29 gauge.  You literally do not even feel it.  I know the word "painless" is thrown around a lot with injects, but these type shots are beyond painless. You literally do not even feel them most of the time.


----------



## Jazzy (Nov 7, 2012)

This product is a must have, not only for an athlete but just the everyday person you see walking down the street. I've been taking Growth Factor-9 for a few weeks now & feel much better. I feel rejuvenated when I wake up thanks to an improvement in my sleep. My energy throughout the day is higher, which helps me through m workouts after work. Lifting hasn't been as strenuous & my muscle recovery has become a lot quicker. This product seems like a win-win!


----------



## athenafitness (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hmmm*

Be careful with ANY supplement that claims to change or work with your hormones.  HGH has proven effects on weight loss and muscle gain, HOWEVER, the long-term effects and effects when quitting are unknown.  If our bodies were meant to have high levels of HGH as adults, they would continue to produce it. It can be very dangerous to mess with our hormones without a physician's approval-just make sure you have a DR with no investment in the company you are inquiring about.  I use supplements, so I am not against all supplements.  I just hate to see people put their health at risk and compromise their finances.  My mom believes everything Dr. Oz says to take--he recommends taking a handful of different products on every show! Imagine your medicine cabinet if you took everything! Companies pay him to endorse products, so be careful.  Also, drugs and supplements may block each other when it comes to absorption, and/or may not even actually be absorbed because your digestive enzymes break them to the point where they do nothing at all. Just do your research I am curious how the product works but I would like to see it written from a source that is separate from their company.


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Nov 19, 2012)

NotADumbell said:


> GNC just released this newbie online. It's supposed to increase your HGH levels naturally, working with your body's own natural production of HGH. Studies behind it seem solid. I am really into the science behind what I will put into my body. I am going to try it and will report back. Anyone else tried it? Link, if it's ok to post. SeroVital Home Page
> 
> You can Google the name "serovital" to find the studies and info about it. Sounds promising.



The studies behind it are not solid. In fact there is only one study. This was presented as an abstract at a conference meaning it has never been published in any scientific journal or subjected to any scrutiny by medical professionals. This is a common tactic among supplement companies who want to give pseudo scientific backing to their product.

Secondly even if this product works as claimed, their own study admits it is equivalent to 0.06iu of injected GH, a dose which anyone who has used real injected GH will tell you has virtually no fat loss effects.


----------



## vemors (Dec 16, 2016)

If it really has HGH in it and it's a pill, then it's illegal. HGH is  available legally only by prescription, and it's used primarily to  stimulate growth in children whose growth is otherwise stunted. It's  also prescribed off-label to increase vitality in seniors.

If it doesn't really have HGH in it, then who knows if it's any good at  anything. Maybe if you crush it into a fine powder you can use it as a  granulated scrub on your kitchen sink


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

vemors said:


> If it really has HGH in it and it's a pill, then it's illegal. HGH is  available legally only by prescription, and it's used primarily to  stimulate growth in children whose growth is otherwise stunted. It's  also prescribed off-label to increase vitality in seniors.
> 
> If it doesn't really have HGH in it, then who knows if it's any good at  anything. Maybe if you crush it into a fine powder you can use it as a  granulated scrub on your kitchen sink



Thread from 2012 is probably irrelevant lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

it's a big seller, we own a GNC.


----------



## vemors (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Thread from 2012 is probably irrelevant lol



May be, but don't forget that we're speaking about an supplement which is available till today : )))


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't attribute this product selling well due to it actually working, it's all of the TV advertising they put behind it.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince said:


> I don't attribute this product selling well due to it actually working, it's all of the TV advertising they put behind it.



Sad to see that's how this industry keeps going. Advertising dollars turn in to revenue.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Sad to see that's how this industry keeps going. Advertising dollars turn in to revenue.



yup.


----------

